# Love My Husband...But a Thing with My Ex..



## Artief (May 19, 2014)

*Troll Thread*


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

For those of you that wasted your time, sorry.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Read her post. Her hb did know everything, including that she carried a torch for the ex, but pursued and married her anyway. But he still doesn't deserve this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

I wonder if a Troll Forum could be created where all these little tales could happily reside. It could be titled "Talk About Fantasies".


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I figured something was up when it first posted as the husband in May 2014, and then as the wife today. DOH


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> I figured something was up when it first posted as the husband in May 2014, and then as the wife today. DOH


Some trolls can't tell one bridge from another.


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

why do people waste their energy?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> Read her post. Her hb did know everything, including that she carried a torch for the ex, but pursued and married her anyway. But he still doesn't deserve this.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought women don't carry torches. I was always under the understanding that once a woman detaches from one man and gives her love to another...that's it. No going back.


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I thought women don't carry torches. I was always under the understanding that once a woman detaches from one man and gives her love to another...that's it. No going back.


That's only if they are the "dumper" not the "dumpee"


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

chaos said:


> That's only if they are the "dumper" not the "dumpee"


Ahhhhh.....thank you.


----------

